# anti-AQUABLOCK petition?



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i just watched the video to BFC's story, here, and i thought it was shocking. has there been a petition against them? or emails to tell them how wrong they are? has there been contact made to animal welfare about this???

if not, i suggest we get one going!! :evil: we should ALL write emails to them telling them the ACTUAL facts on betta fish! i also wanna hang up posters near all places that sell aquablocks warning ppl that these guys are fish tortures.

their website
http://www.theaquablock.com/home

if it hasnt been done and ppl on here would like to do it id happily organise stuff and get it rolling caus i think it should NOT go on.

*my rough ideas;*
posters to hang up
a website to reveal how awful this product is
emails from our numerous members
letters to send them via post
an anti-aquablock youtube clip
write to newspapers or pet magazines to cover our efforts
leaflets for petshops on proper betta care and anti aquablocks & bowls
t-shirts to wear of anti-betta bowls etc

there so much!

_if this is a repost, feel free to delete ;-)_ 
but i still suggest we do something about it!!!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

anyone else see the african dwarf frog around half-way of the video


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm, there was a thread about this, and some people sent angry emails, but more could be done.... I say a petition could do it. If we could somehow write/type a petition, and mail it around for people to sign, then send it to them or some person in charge, that might do something, seeing as there are a lot of people online here who might just sign it.

I have a feeling the leaflets won't work. LFS sell those things to make a profit. I don't think they'd be fine with us putting info in there that'd take that away...


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well, id do it this way;

*organise ppl in different sections to do jobs.*
1) emails
2) letters
3) flyers
4) website
5) youtube clip
6) newspaper & radio coverage
7) tshirts and other medias

obviously ppl could do a few things simultaneously ;-)



JKfish said:


> I have a feeling the leaflets won't work. LFS sell those things to make a profit. I don't think they'd be fine with us putting info in there that'd take that away...


na i was thinking then just a nice caresheet with pics etc for LFS but hang up the anti-bowl posters in the streets etc.

if i get more feedback in this thread i think we should go for it.


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

This is me, feedbacking (if that is a verb... >.>)
I'm all in for this idea.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ cool!!! 
we'll need good few ppl participating. the forum has appr. 22,000+ members, id say we'd need at least half of them lol. caus this is a profit making company and i dont think they'll listen to 30 ppl :-(


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

Well the thing is is that we need money to back us up, and I don't think that many of us have the cash to fund-raise for this ourselves. We'll need to get advocacy groups and the IBC on board if we're going to do anything noticeable.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd like to fuel the riot please. This is an interesting thread and a lot of great ideas here.
Two things
1. Petstores make profits off selling the fish "accessories" so actually they would make more money promoting proper betta housing and care (selling larger tanks, heaters, filters...) much more than a cheap betta block
I don't see why they wouldn't want a proper care sheet
2. The internet makes it possible to reach people for free-(youtube, this forum, starting a facebook awarness page ,etc.)
raising awareness of proper betta care will eventually bring about change


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ yeah i never thought of bebo/facebook etc. 

i did think i'd get more feedback in this thread about the idea. but it may still take off lol. hopefully. i do think if we all pull together we could make a difference because we are a lot of members... 
we would need the pro's and writers etc on here to really pull with us to make SHORT but down to the point care sheets and vids etc...


----------



## k9m8c78 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder what they are basing their argument on that: "the Betta Fish feel(s) right at home in what we may be perceived as a small, confining living space such as our decorative and unique tanks and aquariums".

http://www.theaquablock.com/about/fish.asp

If they believe their argument they should at least post some evidence-based research on why bettas "feel right at home" in such a tiny glass block. I personally have never seen compelling research that bettas deserve to live in less than a gallon of water.

Aren't these the same blocks used in basement windows?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they claim bettas live in the "footprints of workers". >.> uuhh... no.

http://www.facebook.com/TheBalancingActFans/posts/387503887090

there is the show's FB post about it. why not let them know how wrongly informed and scammed they were? i'm sure they'd love to know, since it seems the hosts LOVE animals.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh! just found this:
http://www.thebalancingact.com/showideas/

we can submit ideas for REAL betta care, and get rid of the myths about them. >.>


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> oh! just found this:
> http://www.thebalancingact.com/showideas/
> 
> we can submit ideas for REAL betta care, and get rid of the myths about them. >.>


Yeah! This and the facebook idea is great. However, I also think that organizing this all on a forum like this isn't the greatest plan. It's too sporadic and not enough will sustain it. I suggest a facebook page, or a website dedicated to this cause.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

FB page would be wonderful! i know of many FB pages dedicated to causes like this one. :3 i'd make one, but i don't know how. >.> actually had my sister make mine for me. xDc 

though, it should be a page dedicated to getting rid of all betta myths, the better treatment of Bettas, getting rid of all horrid "tanks", and anti-fighthing.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

spongebob said:


> anyone else see the african dwarf frog around half-way of the video


I did! Poor froggies too!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm very good at creating and designing websites with these free website hosters... I'll set one up ASAP. What should I name it?
Oh and ~ It'd be better then a facebook page. You can add much more stuff. 
Oohhh I know! We'll create facebook group with the basic info that links to the website!
But seriously~ what do i name it?!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not sure what the name should be. corny things come to mind. >.> "Betta Care"(a pun on better), Splendid Splendens, ect. x-x


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

i like betta care!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

YAY! I love riots! anywho I am fully willing to help with the website I have skills with all the free website programs and work with html code if you want help Zelilaa. I feel like we need to get a hold of people who used the aqua block and it failed on them. I know there out there if we can prove its a faulty product it will fail. Also I am up to help with the video  if anyone is doing that I love working with computers >.> is that weird lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

came up with this on the OTHER Aquablock thread.

Better Bettas. o3o huh? huuuuh? lol cornier than the others. x3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Betta Education and Trusted Treatment Alliance spells BETTA lol  or something we can use to say hey this is a bad product and isnt backed by us or this is a good betta products that is endorsed by us. Since fishkeepers make up a large part of the market they will come to learn they have to listen to us.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

why can't i +1 that? i ADORE that! xD let's use it! o3o


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

that or Betta Education and Trusted Techniques Alliance idk I like those things I forget what there called


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Betta Education and Trusted Treatment Alliance sounds cool. :d should a FB page be made first, or the website? o3o


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Both it depends on who is doing them lol or if the same person is


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

true, true. :d i'd do the FB page, if i knew how. >.>; i've never made one dedicated to something like this.


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

I can have a facebook page up an running by tonight. I'll link the basic page (nothing more than the name of the group, if we are going with Betta Education and Trusted Treatment Alliance) here. I'll add whoever wants to mod/admin the group, so we have a good idea who wants to keep their hands on this project.


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, should it be a page or a group?
^ridiculous question, please ignore


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha ok well this needs to get more organized lol decide who is doing what whats the purpose organizations if we want to be a non-profit need legal representation and a mission statement or something of that nature.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, what kinda things would we need people to do?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well it depends on what the goal is what are we trying do are we trying to cover all betta abuse type things and become a non-profit that endorses products or are we just trying to get rid of the aquablock. Then determine if its a non-profit to do that you have to file with the goverment if not then we have to file for taxes if we raising any kind of money. We would need a logo, a website, and facebook page is good, and anything else in the design things. Then groups to work on a video maybe one public relation type thing to work on petitions and flyers. Etc. things like that, I have helped set up a few non-profits so I have a idea of how its done.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i could try my hand at a logo. o3o just tell me what ya want, and i'll doodle something up. :3

Aquablock started it, but we should try to get rid of all those betta deathtraps. the divided hex thing, the cube thing, the bowl-on-the-go thing, all of them. we can't, logically, get rid of the vases and bowls, since those are used for non-fish things too.


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_155377897845816
Here is the group.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

want me to make a logo?

and, i asked to join. Nikki, with the yellow spider Pokemon icon. xDc


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

... you can make a Community Page on FaceBook. Groups are nice... but Community pages are even better just FB search Coke Cola or something and you can see what I mean and if it becomes popular FB takes it over for ya (Asking first of course). I'd make it but... I'm lazy but I can answer questions about making Community Pages! 

Hmmm perhaps I shall try making a logo... 

Ooh good taglines I just thought of... "Out Of The Box!" "Would You Survive In A Closet?" or "Ignorance: The Biggest Betta Killer!"


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o3o i like the last one.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> o3o i like the last one.


*Mister Burns* "EXCELLENT..." 

I'll try to make a few designs tonight (50/50 chance I will) 
I think if we get a logo to stand behind... this will really catch on haha


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i posted a thread called "Youtube Issues", if anyone wants to take a look-see. its' all about betta fights on youtube. :<

o3o can my Delta be the Spokes-betta? xDc


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> ... you can make a Community Page on FaceBook. Groups are nice... but Community pages are even better just FB search Coke Cola or something and you can see what I mean and if it becomes popular FB takes it over for ya (Asking first of course). I'd make it but... I'm lazy but I can answer questions about making Community Pages!
> 
> Hmmm perhaps I shall try making a logo...
> 
> Ooh good taglines I just thought of... "Out Of The Box!" "Would You Survive In A Closet?" or "Ignorance: The Biggest Betta Killer!"


A community page can come, but we just need to organize our thoughts/ideas better than sporadic forum posts lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

maybe a new thread would work better? :d the first post can be edited to incorporate our ideas as they come. :3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

my best idea is to make a new thread asking who wants to be a part of this and then organize people according to what they want to do and such


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

whoa sorry i wasnt online much lately...

@ creat. i think your perfect for the website job anyways.
hhmmm how about www.thinkbetta.com or something 

i also think this should go non-profit anyways.... 
its easier to manage imo. 

eye catching facebook/bebo community group next. 

anyone up for a youtube anti-bowl/aquablock clip?

anyone for flyers??


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

well @nellie you want to start a new thread to ask who is on for this ? I would love help on a website collect photo's and then i think we need a board of people to review products and i like all the other things you listed...


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ ill go back on the last few pages and PM ppl that posted earlier. maybe too early for a new thread... when i have a few names sorted ill put up a new thread with jobs alocated  ill put your name down for website so, yes?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

yes you may i would love to help who ever is doing a logo i thought @dormdrax had ideas i need to ask them what there thinking


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ i can make a logo if no one wants to. 
im a graphic designer. 
edit, just saw dormdrax wanted to make one. i pm'd him.

just sending pm's now 

do i have anyone for youtube clip and flyers???


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm trying to learn how to make AMVs, so i could practice by making a youtube video, if you want. :3 have some kinda sad-sounding song, and clips and stills of bettas in cramped "tanks", and/or being fought/results of being fought. :d


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

what ever shows in the video it should include how in parts of southeast asia it is a sport but it is controlled and the fighters are taken very good care of


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they are? o.o i've never seen anything about that before. then again, i try to avoid looking that stuff up. xD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes people and breeders in the old area of Siam breed and raise and train fish specifically plakats not for show but for fighting purposes. These guys really love their fish though and they dont let the fish fight to the death. Its actually kind if interesting versus what idiots on youtube do.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i like that. i told my brother, and he said "that's cause people in Taiwan are smart that way." lol

that is pretty neat, though. i'd heard many fighters breed HMs, CTs, ect, but breed and raise PKs for fighting.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a group of members were going to make a youtube channel or something awhile back, and several people were going to make videos. I think it kind of fell through because no one had the time to do videos.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have all the time in the world to make videos. just gotta experiment, and have the stuff i need. :3 i got a new program i wanna try out(cause i have Linux, and it doesn't' come with a movie maker. >.>


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

here's a fast (2 hour) rough draft I wrote of the petition letter, tell me what you think . If you all like it, someone pm me your adress, I'll print this out, sign my name, and mail it to you. From there, you sign (first and last name as well as state/provinence and coutry you live in), get in contact with another person interested in signing, mail it, and repeat.

BTW,this written with parenthetical citations just to be on the safe side so they can't sue or do something for copyright or whatever.



> To whom this may concern,
> 
> _This following letter is an attempt to educate you and also a petition to get the Aquablock removed from the market, or at the very least modified to better the lives of the animals it is supposed to contain. The information and facts about proper betta fish care comes from many experienced betta fish breeders and keepers, as well as a forum for betta fish keepers. Please read carefully before taking the time to look at the amount of people who have signed this petition. Thank you._
> 
> ...


 this is my work, and I feel pretty proud of it, so if you want to use it for something or another, please ask for permission


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's pretty amazing! very informative!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very informative and well written.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome letter! But I would take the PETA part out.



> Bettas require a minimum of 10 gallons of water, according to Gaddy Bergmann, formerly of the University of South Florida department of biology._-PETA page about Bettas._


 D:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I know... that was more of a bluff (though if they decided not to do anything, I might do it...), but sometimes scaring people into action is one of the the only way to get things done. Think about it, these people are probably making a killing off of Aquablocks, do you really think some letter written by a know-it-all teenaged girl and signed by a few hundred people is going to change their minds, especially when changing their mind would mean cutting the money short or completely off? If they think we're serious and that we really will sic a group of crazy rabid animal obsessed people on them who could cause them to go out of busniess and into bankrupcy simply by screaming to the world via the media.... the people in the Aquablock company would be much more likely to do what we ask than if we politely ask them and sign our names.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.peta.org/features/aqua-culture.aspx

they have the same issues with many of these tanks as we do. o.0 only.... >.>; they're rabid, as you said. xD


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ Luimeril, do you want to attemt the video clip?
i would however, not incl the fighting part... we wanna focus on the basic care of these fish FIRST. caus thats what 90% of ppl that buy these fish do wrong. letting them fight is another issue altogether and we should focus on the major problem first... if you agree??

JK fish; thats an AMAZING write up. it really is!  very very well done. 
have we any proven facts that we sould use against the aquablosk crowd? 

the only concern i would have is posting it to ppl to sign... there is an online site for making online petitions where ppl type their name. your writting will show on the top of the web page and then there's a "click here to sign" button on the bottom. i think that would save time, postage money and reach more ppl.... what do you think?

here are a few links;
http://www.petitionspot.com/
http://www.petitionbuzz.com/
http://www.ipetitions.com/


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm trying. :3 i have pics of bad tanks, and now i'm getting pictures of happy Bettas in larger tanks. :3


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ great! ill put your name down for the clip so!

have we anyone for flyers??? ill make them if no one else wants to.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm trying to get GOOD betta tanks, and happy betta pictures, to show the right, and wrong tanks, and the differences in the bettas. :d even found a good one i gotta share!


----------

